# [dual boot] ai pété le boot du xp ... (morte)

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Après tout mes problèmes de rétrécissement de partition, j'ai maintenant réussi à installé XP ... Voici une liste des partitions :

```
loop ~ # fdisk -l

Disque /dev/sda: 250.0 Go, 250059350016 octets

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylindres of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x100f59dc

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sda1               1        2432    19535008+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2            2433        2494      498015    5  Extended

/dev/sda3   *        2495        6142    29302560    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda4            6143       30401   194860417+  83  Linux

/dev/sda5            2433        2494      497983+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
```

Comme vous pouvez le constater, la partition root de Linux se trouve sur "sda1" tandis que Windows xp se trouve sur "sda3". Jusque la, aucun problème. Grub étant installé sur "sda1", tout démarre correctement ... sauf que, après avoir booté sur XP (pour jouer bien sur), ce dernier rend "sda3" bootable (tel que vous pouvez le voir ci-dessus) alors que ce doit être "sda1" qui est bootable.

Donc, après installation de grub sur "sda1" :

* si je démarre Linux, aucun problème

* si je démarre xp, il change la partition de boot

Après avoir redémarrer XP, je n'ai plus accès à grub mais bien à menu de Windows (j'ai un menu de win sur sda3 qui me propose 2 windows xp ... hum ...  je n'en ai qu'un déjà ...). Grub s'est fait déchiré la tete par xp. Et ce, a chaque boot de XP !!! 

Ok, problème détecté, pour corriger ce souci, je me dis que je vais installer Grub sur "sda3" et non "sda1"; de cette manière, Win ne modifiera plus la partition de boot, et grub "devrait" rester actif. Donc, j'ai fais ceci : "grub-install /dev/sda3" (noter qu'il y a un lien /dev/root qui pointe vers sda1 ... très logique). L'installation se passe bien, la table de partition actuelle est celle affichée ci-dessus. Je reboot, "sda3" contient bien grub, mes Linux tourne toujours mais .... XP ne démarre plus, et oui ... 

Je vous envoie mon grub :

```
loop ~ # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst                                            

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# Pour ceux qui n'utilisent pas genkernel (sans initrd) :

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda1

title=Gentoo Test

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage-T root=/dev/sda1

# Si vous utilisez aussi Microsoft Windows :

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,2)

makeactive

chainloader +3
```

Je précise que quand grub était sur "sda1", la config grub pour xp fonctionnait à merveille (partition 2 => sda3 ; chainloader +3). Maintenant, XP ne va plus, je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai bien une théorie :

Il y avait grub en sda1 et le menu de win sur sda3. J'ai tué le menu de win et il est maintenant impossible de booter XP. Alors, que dois-je faire ? Installer grub sur la MBR et non pas sur la partition sda1 ou sda3 ???? Réparer le boot de XP aussi ???????

Help ... jpeux plus jouer  :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

Ok, déjà, comment qu'on fait pour remettre le boot du xp ?

Bon, j'ai avancé ... Via le CD d'install de XP, il ne reconnait plus la partition ou il a été installé (partition inconnue). DAns Gentoo, impossible de monter la partition "sda3". J'ai donc le méchan présentiment que grub, en l'installant sur "sda3" à éclaté la partition NTFS...

Ais-je juste ?

Je pense que je suis bon pour réinstall XP :'(  :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est un vrai roman fleuve ton histoire.   :Shocked: 

----------

## loopx

Arrête, j'ai les larmes aux yeux :'(

 :Very Happy: 

Bon, jpeux faire quoi ? Possible que grub éclate ma partition ntfs ? Car la, plus moyen d'en faire quoi que ce soit ... Pff, 2 jours de jeux perdu, ca me fou les boules, saleté de win !

EDIT: 

```

loop loopx # ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /mnt/extern

Unexpected clusters per mft record (-1).

Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Argument invalide

The device '/dev/sda3' doesn't have a valid NTFS.

Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a

partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
```

:s

----------

## titoucha

As-tu essayé avec le cd de SystemRescue, il y a pas mal d'outils pour réparer un système w$

http://www.sysresccd.org/Index.fr.php

----------

## ppg

Et t'as pensé au rootnoverify pour windows ?

Parceque si le windows n'est pas installé sur la première partition du premier disque dur il a tendance à se plaindre. (d'où l'utilité du rootnoverify)

```
title windows xp

rootnoverify (hdx,y)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

----------

## Gaby

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ok, déjà, comment qu'on fait pour remettre le boot du xp ?
> 
> 

 

Tu as essayé un fixmbr dans la console de réparation ou fixboot (voir ici les différences)? 

Quel est l'interêt de mettre grub ailleur que dans le MBR ?

J'ai bien vu un tuto ubuntu à ce sujet mais je n'en vois toujours pas l'interêt.

Gaby

----------

## loopx

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Et t'as pensé au rootnoverify pour windows ?
> 
> Parceque si le windows n'est pas installé sur la première partition du premier disque dur il a tendance à se plaindre. (d'où l'utilité du rootnoverify)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si j'ai essayé, mais maintenant que tu le dis, ce serait pas à cause de ca qu'il remet chaque fois sa partition en boot ???

----------

## loopx

 *Gaby wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Ok, déjà, comment qu'on fait pour remettre le boot du xp ?
> 
>  
> 
> Tu as essayé un fixmbr dans la console de réparation ou fixboot (voir ici les différences)? 
> ...

 

Je me suis un peu emelé les pinceaux ...

Mais la, je vais essayé de réparer ma partition ntfs, car elle est capout  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dismantr

Avant, j'utilisais un gestionnaire de boot autre (GAP pour ceux qui connaissent) qui lançait ensuite grub, alors installé sur ma partition root linux ou windows installé gentiment sur la première partition. Cela avait surpris Temet a qui j'avais expliqué que réinstaller GAP était 15x plus simple que de réparer Grub à chaque réinstallation de Windows (ce qui reste vrai, mais à force, l'on connais la procédure par coeur et GAP n'a a alors pas vraiment d'intérêt)... Aussi, malgré des années à procéder avec un gestionnaire tiers dans le MBR, j'ai finalement convenu que c'était parfaitement inutile...

Sinon pour ton problème de partition Windows, je dirais que cela vient de ta partition NTFS qui n'a pas apprécié tous les changements subis. Essaye de réparer la partition NTFS depuis un CD d'install Windows (j'ai arrêté d'utiliser Windows depuis longtemps, mais je crois me souvenir que quand tu créais ta partition sur Linux en NTFS, Windows n'aimait pas le formatage effectué par notre cher OS et devait réparer le NTFS avant d'installer) De plus, ne pas avoir installer Windows sur la première partition ne dois pas aider du tout... À ta place, je réinstallerais Windows en sda1 puis tout le linux derrière avec Grub en MBR...

Sinon, tu connais PlayOnLinux ?

----------

## loopx

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Avant, j'utilisais un gestionnaire de boot autre (GAP pour ceux qui connaissent) qui lançait ensuite grub, alors installé sur ma partition root linux ou windows installé gentiment sur la première partition. Cela avait surpris Temet a qui j'avais expliqué que réinstaller GAP était 15x plus simple que de réparer Grub à chaque réinstallation de Windows (ce qui reste vrai, mais à force, l'on connais la procédure par coeur et GAP n'a a alors pas vraiment d'intérêt)... Aussi, malgré des années à procéder avec un gestionnaire tiers dans le MBR, j'ai finalement convenu que c'était parfaitement inutile...
> 
> Sinon pour ton problème de partition Windows, je dirais que cela vient de ta partition NTFS qui n'a pas apprécié tous les changements subis. Essaye de réparer la partition NTFS depuis un CD d'install Windows (j'ai arrêté d'utiliser Windows depuis longtemps, mais je crois me souvenir que quand tu créais ta partition sur Linux en NTFS, Windows n'aimait pas le formatage effectué par notre cher OS et devait réparer le NTFS avant d'installer) De plus, ne pas avoir installer Windows sur la première partition ne dois pas aider du tout... À ta place, je réinstallerais Windows en sda1 puis tout le linux derrière avec Grub en MBR...
> 
> Sinon, tu connais PlayOnLinux ?

 

De nom, mais non, jamais testé. J'essaie de réparer la partition NTFS mais j'ai du mal ...

Déjà, je sais plus comment on accède à une console sous windows quand son windows est kc .. ctais pas avec le cd de win98 ca  :Surprised:  ?

EDIT: OK, j'ai trouvé la console de récupération ... Alors, il faut entrer le pass admin .. or, vu que j'ai mis LSD3.5 ... Je n'ai qu'un user qui possède un login/pass et qui est administrateur ... J'ai pas le pass admin de Windows donc, je peux rien faire. Super windows.

----------

## loopx

Je viens de tenter une réparation avec CD Win ... La commande "chkdsk" de windows me répond :

Le volume semble contenir un ouplusieurs problèmes irrécupérables.

Voilà  :Smile: 

Comme toujours Windows est très utile, meme pour ces propres partition. Je peux donc formater et recommancer mon jeux depuis le début   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

## Temet

Euh, je suis comme chépluki ... je comprends pas l'intérêt de foutre grub sur sda1 plutot que sur sda (le MBR quoi)...

----------

## Pixys

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> loop ~ # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst                                            
> 
> ...

 

Ca ne changera rien à ton pb mais c'est quoi ça:

```
chainloader +3
```

normalement c'est 

```
chainloader +1
```

 non ?

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Euh, je suis comme chépluki ... je comprends pas l'intérêt de foutre grub sur sda1 plutot que sur sda (le MBR quoi)..
> 
> 

 

+1

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Euh, je suis comme chépluki ... je comprends pas l'intérêt de foutre grub sur sda1 plutot que sur sda (le MBR quoi)...

 

+1000

----------

## tmasscool

Si le pc est tatoué il peut être utile d'installer grub autre part que sur le MBR...

----------

## loopx

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Euh, je suis comme chépluki ... je comprends pas l'intérêt de foutre grub sur sda1 plutot que sur sda (le MBR quoi)...

 

Heu, je pense que tu a mal lu le thread  :Smile:   J'ai eu des problèmes (car j'ai toujours préféré la simplicité de lilo) avec grub et au final, je m'en suis sorti en installant grub sur sda1 et non sda. La suite est logique, j'ai voulu taper grub sur sda3 vu que win m'activais chaque fois le flag boot sur sa partition. Donc oui, je sais, aucun intéret, c'était juste une erreur de manipulation de ma part qui m'a fait penser que j'arrivais po à installer grub sur sda  :Wink: .

Maintenant, tout est dans mon wiki :p   et je me ferais plus avoir bêtement  :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

Bon, et bien, on le saura : pas de grub installé sur du NTFS... Pour ton wiki, tu devrais poster un lien -> on a du mal à le trouver sans le module de recherche, ton article sur Grub...

@Temet : chépluki est un type que t'as aidé y a longtemps à une install-party alors qu'il switchait de Debian a Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

Hello à tous,

@Temet : Comme le dit si bien tmasscool, il se peut effectivement que le pc soit tatoué, et c'est le cas de bon nombres d'ordinateurs portable qui possèdent une partition de restauration, si tu le mets sur le MBR qui est vraiment la meilleur solution c'est sur tu flingues le tatouage et après bah vas y pour faire une restore de ton système, tu y arrives mais c'est plus contraignant qu'un simple ALT-F10.

En plus tu as un certain avantage, tu t'en mêles moins les pinceaux avec les différentes manières d'accès au boot de ton système.

Ca à l'avantage de pouvoir faire en sorte que ton système juste en changeant la partition bootable devienne accessible. Si tu mets grubs sur le mbr et que tu le "squeezes" si tu changes la partition bootable ton système ne démarrera pas pour autant.

Tu risques moins de casser ton grub après une reinstallation de windows

Et y en a d'autre encore ^^, mais bon c'est aussi une question de choix. Moi je sais que sur ma machine perso je prèfère mettre sur mbr même si j'ai une install windows car je ne l'installe pas tous les quatres matins. Mais pour mon ordi de boulot qui est un portable tatoué j'ai été obligé de le faire sinon je cassais l'accès à la partition cacher de restauration.

Je vous invite vivement de regarder ce lien si vous ne le connaissez pas : principe du boot

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonsoir,

Pour autant que je m'en souvienne, Win XP ne sait pas booter si il est installé sur une partition étendue...

Bon courage

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah, je devrais essayer, car Win 9X peut booter sur une partition étendue.

----------

## dapsaille

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour autant que je m'en souvienne, Win XP ne sait pas booter si il est installé sur une partition étendue...
> 
> Bon courage

 

 Heuu oui ... et non ^^

 J'ai eu plusieurs fois le coup ou j'installe un xp et au moment du partitionnement je supprime 3 principales .. donc disque à 0

 puis crée une principale (le tout avec le gui dos bien sur pas de soft spécialisé) il s"installe ..

 et reboot = Hooo merveille il a crée une principale avec dedans une étendue et s'est fourré dedans ..

 Bref que du bonheur .. depuis je fdisk/formatte sous nunux ^^

----------

## ghoti

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Hooo merveille il a crée une principale avec dedans une étendue et s'est fourré dedans ..

 

Impossible puisqu'une partition étendue _est_ une partition principale !  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Hooo merveille il a crée une principale avec dedans une étendue et s'est fourré dedans .. 
> 
> Impossible puisqu'une partition étendue _est_ une partition principale ! 

 

 Bref on s'est compris hein ^^

 Il a crée une étendue et s'est fourré dans une logique , ca te vas mieux :p

 grincheux vas   :Laughing: 

----------

